# Bonz`s Dutch Treat 12/12 cfl grow



## bonz (Aug 29, 2008)

this will be a 12/12 from seed completely cfl grow from seed to harvest.
my cabinet is shown in my signature below.

this will be an organic soilless mix grow.
Strain: Dutch Treat
Soil: sunshine mix #4
Addatives: 35% perlite, 15% vermiculite. mixed that thouroghly then,
30% worm castings, 1/4 cup sea kelp. then mixed thouroghly.

pots size: 6 inch grower pots with 1 inch of stones in the bottom. have run ph`d water through it twice now, with no plants in it yet. 

Nutrients : botanicare, pure blend pro. veg, bloom, liquid karma, cal-mag.
high phosphorus bat guano. (more to come)

Lights: 8, phillips marathon 23 watt cfl`s. 2700 k, and 2700 lumens each.
4 spliters for lights.
Venting: 450 cfm 6 inch Elicent AXC 150 b ( over kill)
filter: 6 inch odor sock. ( for now)
Temps: high 32 deg, min 22.4 deg. ( need to lower )
Humidity: max 54%, min 19%. ( need to raise )
Misc: 2 temp/humidity meters, 1 small room fan

*SEEDLING SIDE*: 

Lights: 4, 20 watt phillips natural daylight 2 foot t12 flouo`s
Venting: 80 cfm bathroom fan, carbon fiter sheets


----------



## bonz (Aug 29, 2008)

here`s my seeds and some supplies going into this effort.


----------



## Emperor2008 (Aug 30, 2008)

Ok so you are just going to flower from seed???Maybe I misunderstood...anyway that setup is killer...


----------



## 10thGroup (Aug 30, 2008)

Outstanding bonz......outstanding.


----------



## bonz (Aug 30, 2008)

once the seeds pop i will veg till they get thier second or 3 rd node then flower them. there are a few different ways i may go with this, just lst, scrog, or nothing. it will depend on thier hight. cab is knda small for hight. thats why i am trying the cfl thing.


----------



## mattaiyan (Aug 30, 2008)

bonz your my hero!!


----------



## bonz (Aug 30, 2008)

well seeds went into water last night and are already starting to crack the seeds on some.


----------



## xman (Aug 30, 2008)

Good luck with the grow bonz! i will be watching to see how you get on with much interest! as i have only ever grown autoflowering strains before! you sound like you really know your stuff! i have read your posts on veg time and yeild with normal strains is there any way to predict how tall a plant will become when you start flowering it under hps? as height space is a problem for me any advice would be greatly appreciated as im thinking of doing a normal strain this time and only have about 180cm of height to play with!


----------



## bonz (Aug 30, 2008)

when you are ready to go 12/12 figure it will grw 2 to 3 times that in the flower time.
i usualy do it around 1 to 1.5 feet tall. i end up with about 3 to 4 feet. 
my last chemop grow they were about 7 top 10 inches only and went 12/12


----------



## bonz (Aug 30, 2008)

here are some of my soil goodies i am mixing. i have explained my mix above on the first post.






this of thier first home. i mixed the soil early and started to water it to activate the goodies inside it.
i will be only keeping my best 6 girls. anything else i will put into another box and seed the hell out of them for another day. i will also be saving some pollen for the future.


----------



## bonz (Aug 31, 2008)

this morning i am just waiting for 2 more seeds to pop open. then into soil.


----------



## bonz (Sep 2, 2008)

ok i got my seeds into soil today. they didn`t pop like i wanted. they opened but thats it no tap root came out on any of them, dude at the store said it`s ok, just put into soil. should be ok.
anyway, a few more shots. in one of them you can see my camera set up for thwe time laps video i`ll make for the entire grow.
i will be covering the doors. i had to replae the original ones as they were to heavy and a little light leaky.
i will try to get my little home made ac done tonight and show it if it works. i`ll be using a small cooler with the gelled ice packs in it to cool the air. i had them ladt for 10 hours in the direct sun before so it may work. just need 2 sets and alternate them. a pc fan to blow the air into the box


----------



## captcannabis420 (Sep 2, 2008)

nice set up


----------



## AGSteve (Sep 2, 2008)

watching with interest bonz. all the best.


----------



## bonz (Sep 2, 2008)

thx people.


----------



## bonz (Sep 3, 2008)

*SEPT 03/08*

Day 2 in soil.

Room temps: max 24.5/ min 18.6.
Humidity: max 51%/ min 35%
Put the cups into the clon dome today for better temps and humidity.
Lights and fan on 24/7 for now.
Misted today twice with plain water.


----------



## Emperor2008 (Sep 4, 2008)

Looking good Bonz


----------



## bonz (Sep 4, 2008)

worked late tonight so not much of an update. 3 seeds have shown through the soil today though.
fingers crossed for the rest. i`ll take pic`s tomorrow


----------



## bonze309 (Sep 4, 2008)

Well glad to see you got them started. Been waiting for you to get them in the dirt. Will be along for the ride if you don't mind.. Good luck be safe.


----------



## bonz (Sep 5, 2008)

well got up thismorning and so far 9 out of 10 have shot ou of the soil. i fuked uo, i lost track what cups i put seeds into so i ended up with 2 in 1.....oops

i`m going out for a bit, when i get back i will take some pic`s and i got my tike time laps cam going last night to, looks cool wtching the new seeds come up out of the soil


----------



## bonz (Sep 5, 2008)

here`s the pic`s. time laps cam worked out fine last night to. i will probably show it once a week then at the end i will edit it all together and show it. now to figure out how. lol


----------



## bonze309 (Sep 5, 2008)

Well bonz looking great!!!! Glad to see you got them in the dirt and there germ so well for you. If you ever hav any unwanted seed all that ever comes through is skunk. Getting tired of bag seed need something else for my lil collection just in case thanx. Hope I will get to talk to you soon been getting the combine ready for fall


----------



## bonz (Sep 5, 2008)

well i`m 10 for 10 on my seeds tonight. i got a video done now of the growth so far. 
the first shot is my fuk up with putting 2 in 1. oh well.
temps are 23.8 max and 20.9 outside the dome and 28 max andhumidity in the dome are 70%. humidity out of the dome is 49%.


----------



## bonz (Sep 5, 2008)

ok i got brave and signed up at photo bucket. i have a time laps video for ya. this is just a sample of it. the first 2 days of growth spead up. these were taken every half hour. dam they grow fast.


Dutch Treat Grow Video #1


----------



## caddyluck (Sep 6, 2008)

hey Bonz! I'm here! I know you'll bring out the best in that strain.


----------



## Emperor2008 (Sep 6, 2008)

That is some cool shit you got going there with the video.....


----------



## bonz (Sep 6, 2008)

thx guys. i am having fun doing this, so i will try to post daily video`s for us. 
glad to seeyou guys here.


----------



## hunt4pot (Sep 6, 2008)

The video was over the top. Really cool


----------



## NeedsToStartGrowing (Sep 6, 2008)

Are you using different lights for the first stages of this grow? Those look like tubes.


----------



## bonz (Sep 6, 2008)

ya they are 4 x 20 watt phillips natural daylight 2 foot flouro tubes. then flower with cfl`s


----------



## bonz (Sep 6, 2008)

here`s todays time laps video. it`s kind of jerky in a couple spots. i`m home all day tomorrow and will fix this for us. i will update the video in my signature daily to.

dutch treat time laps grow video #2.


----------



## captcannabis420 (Sep 7, 2008)

thats fucking awsome


----------



## DOVESPRINGSGROWER (Sep 7, 2008)

Nice time laps seen i bit of stretching but keep the lights closer and you keep them small


----------



## GarryFroker (Sep 7, 2008)

bonz said:


> here`s todays time laps video. it`s kind of jerky in a couple spots. i`m home all day tomorrow and will fix this for us. i will update the video in my signature daily to.
> 
> dutch treat time laps grow video #2.


Nice to see you got it going. You got this over on the grown up channel right?


----------



## bonz (Sep 7, 2008)

grown up channel?????


----------



## GarryFroker (Sep 7, 2008)

bonz said:


> grown up channel?????


If I mention the other group I'll probably get banned again and if I PM you I know the mods will read it.


----------



## bonz (Sep 7, 2008)

sorry i`m stoned. ya i get it. and ya it`s there.

lol the bud porn channel, must be over 11`teen.
update later tonight


----------



## GarryFroker (Sep 7, 2008)

bonz said:


> sorry i`m stoned. ya i get it. and ya it`s there.
> 
> lol the bud porn channel, must be over 11`teen.
> update later tonight


Right on my friend.....I'm off to go get baked myself. FUCK!! I love smoking my own weed!!!!


----------



## bonz (Sep 7, 2008)

nothin better brother!!!!!!!


----------



## bonz (Sep 7, 2008)

another update for todays video. i took the dome off tonight and it will saty off for the rest of it now. tomorrow i will have to raise them up to the light so they dont streatch to much.
i`m not to worried because i will just burry them deeper when i transplant them.
temps are 27 and humidity is about 60% now.


time laps video #3


----------



## caddyluck (Sep 7, 2008)

sweet Bonz, great idea!


----------



## Dr.Chronic (Sep 7, 2008)

bonz said:


> well i`m 10 for 10 on my seeds tonight. i got a video done now of the growth so far.
> the first shot is my fuk up with putting 2 in 1. oh well.
> temps are 23.8 max and 20.9 outside the dome and 28 max andhumidity in the dome are 70%. humidity out of the dome is 49%.


Nice setup dawg. I can't wait to watch this one. Im subscribed.


----------



## Dyers Maker (Sep 10, 2008)

The time lapse videos are great 
keep it up maybe a full edit of all in the end, je


----------



## bonz (Sep 11, 2008)

ya this already turning out to be alot of work. we will probably start to cut back to evry couple days. i take pic`s evry 15 minuites then have to edit each pic 4 to 6 times to try to get it smoother.
i will try to an update later today, i`ve been bussy working.


----------



## Emperor2008 (Sep 11, 2008)

yea that work always gets in the way huh?


----------



## bonz (Sep 11, 2008)

i`m probably going on a biker run today to the border for the 9/11 thing. gonna be a good ride today, and a noisy one.


----------



## bonz (Sep 12, 2008)

ok i`ve got an update. i will be able to get caught up today and tomorrow.

dutch treat time laps video


----------



## Hayduke (Sep 12, 2008)

cool bonz, I will be watching. How tall do you expect them to get with straight 12/12? I put clones (OGK) straight into 12/12 and am thinking I should veg to a foot. 32 days flower and the average size is probably 8" with the tallest 11" I had some problems that may have slowed growth though. I have 3 headband only 21 days flower, though they are slower to flower, so maybe more height will come. will you flower in the same box? I am sorry but I never saw the dimmensions? Good luck!


----------



## caddyluck (Sep 12, 2008)

oh man that is so sweet!


----------



## bonz (Sep 13, 2008)

i will do my 12/12 in the cab next to it and a s soon as possible.

i had a power surge here so my ethernet caed got fried somehow. so i will be down for a couple days to build a new system. sorry guys, i will try to use my roomies when i can


----------



## raiderman (Sep 13, 2008)

if you do time laps through the whole time . you could sell this,haha, realy


----------



## walkeasy (Sep 13, 2008)

neat o idea.


----------



## catnips (Sep 13, 2008)

thanks for this thread - I'm wondering why you don't have those pots closer to the overhead fluoro. Good luck on your grow!


----------



## raiderman (Sep 13, 2008)

walkeasy said:


> neat o idea.


 hahahahaha crazy ass lol


----------



## bonz (Sep 13, 2008)

ok i put a whole bunch together today. some of it gets boring, but it is pretty much up to date now.


dutch treat time laps video #6


----------



## caddyluck (Sep 13, 2008)

looking good!


----------



## wackymack (Sep 14, 2008)

not lookin bad,but they look like there startin to strech,thow some more lights up to get better growth


----------



## bonz (Sep 14, 2008)

i`m not puting anymore light in there. they have plenty enough. i dont care about them streatching on the lower because when i transplant i will bury deper in soil.

yhere is more to this grow for me than just getting bud. i am testing different things, like temps, moon cycle and others to see how they affect the growth. also just want some seeds and pollen.
if i wanted more light i would have lit up my 1000 watt light


----------



## blinkykush (Sep 14, 2008)

I read this thread man, ilove the cfl organic all the way idea bro. This will be a good one


----------



## bonz (Sep 15, 2008)

ok my comp was down for a couple days so i`m back up now. 
i`ll try to get some updates today. tomorrow i will be going to my outdoor grow to check on them. i haven`t seen them in about 3 weeks so flowering should be doing good now.


----------



## xtcody (Sep 15, 2008)

w00t! can't wait. Lookn Good. Keep us updated man!


----------



## bonz (Sep 15, 2008)

ok i speant hours updating the videos from the past couple days.
it is getting to9 be alot of work. so i think i will just keep the daily growth updated daily the best i can and do a weekly one with the whole weeks growth put together. then a monthly and so on till the end then edit it all together.
so far all they have had is straight water. they are realy filling out nice now.
temps have been: max 83, min 75 degreese.
humidity has been to low for me, have to wait till next week to get a humidifier. max 34 and min 25%.
when i top them i will be making a video of that also. i`m not to concerned on yield but more a teaching grow.


*Dutch Treat Time Laps Video Sept 15th*


----------



## DOVESPRINGSGROWER (Sep 15, 2008)

Beautiful Looking Lovely My friend


----------



## xtcody (Sep 15, 2008)

Looks great man, i love when people put time and effort into their grow. If you put LOVE in, you gets HELLA LOVE BACK! Keep up the good work bro.


----------



## DOVESPRINGSGROWER (Sep 15, 2008)

XTCODY i think a baby smoking is wrong and to refer to mothers milk (i dnt kno bout you but i fo sho kno it anit as good mother milk)


----------



## HATCH (Sep 15, 2008)

Hey Bro!!! Sorry The Vid.'s Are Starting To Be Work!!! They Sure Are Cool Tho!!!

Look's Like They Are Coming Around Nicely!! Best Of Luck!!!


----------



## bonz (Sep 15, 2008)

oh well i dont mind this kind of work.
thx guys


----------



## bonz (Sep 16, 2008)

ha ha. had a good day, went to our outdoor crop to find it gone.
we know who did it, he *WAS* my partner. what a clown. he thinks he was smart. took the root ball and filled the holes in like th park rangers would do or the cops, but. he left all the nutes and equiptment there.now a park guy wont leave garbage in his park, duh.
there is somewere around 10,000,000 acres of dense forest and someone found 5 plants 3 to 4 feet tall, no way!!!!!!

he was the only other one that new were it was. there was no searching there, just straight to the plants.
i first noticed on the way in to the small erea, there was perlite and top soil on top of the tree leaves on the way in to the erea.
anyway he is a member of 420 mag, piece of craps user name is nvanvouver. if staff here has a problem with me fingering this clown so that others may be warned, then give me the boot. i`ll stand up for this anyday.
i would never publicly name the piece of poo here unless i was 110% it was him. so i`m saying it was.
he has told us in the past this is the same reason he left toronto, he got paid there to steal others crops, thats when we fell apart, i dont want nothing to do with that. 
oh well only 5 plats, cheep lesson, 

*DONT HAVE PARNERS*


----------



## wackymack (Sep 16, 2008)

what a great guy he was


----------



## bonz (Sep 17, 2008)

ok here`s another updated movie clip. this is current to this morning.

*Dutch Treat Time Laps Video *


----------



## HATCH (Sep 17, 2008)

Hey Bro, Your Plant's Are Doing Great!!!

It's A Damn Shame!!!,,,But It's Been A Proven Fact, Time After Time!!!!,,,You Have To Do It Yourself, & Not Tell A Sole!!!! & Even Then It's 50%/50%???? If There Is 2? Or More That Know's???,,,Some-One Is Guaranteed To Get Screwed ( THE MOST HONEST ONE )!!!!!!,,,Every-Time!!!

Sorry It Happened!!!,,,But Lesson Learnt!!!!,,,,Best Of Luck!!,,Later,Hatch


----------



## Budda_Luva (Sep 17, 2008)

wat a peace of shit ur partner was..... juss like caligrown


----------



## bonz (Sep 17, 2008)

ya, at least it as a cheep lesson.
hey that caligrown is on my friends list. did he do something similar.
if so i want to remove any conection to those kind of people.

but be carefull what you say here about it. i had all my posts on this goofs site removed because i put it right on him for everyone to know for thier protection and i caught shit.
i will be telling that lame 420 mag site to close my account because of that. seems they6 would rather help out a thief then someone pointing out bad news for thier site. oh well it sucked over there anyway. 1 certain staff memeber that hatch and i have had an issue with over there has made it unlikeable now.


----------



## Hayduke (Sep 17, 2008)

bonz said:


> ok here`s another updated movie clip. this is current to this morning.
> 
> *Dutch Treat Time Laps Video *


Looks good! Sorry about your piece of shit ex-friend, what a tool.


----------



## bonz (Sep 17, 2008)

ok i`m going to get mean now to these seeds and shuv a bunch of nutes down there throats, any wimps.........out they go.

i hit them with a mix of pure blend pro veg at 7 ml and 3 ml of liquid karma. i fed them about 1/2 cup of the mix.i hope they dont get sick.

tomorrow i will also be changing my light schedule to 18/6. it`s time to wake these bitches up. no more just sittin around making porn video`s for these girls. time to produce. lol

anyway a little different tonight, i`m loading pictures instead of video tonight.













https://www.rollitup.org/members/bonz-45424-albums-dutch-treat-12-12-cfl-grow-picture798615-dutch-treat-sept-17th.jpg


----------



## HATCH (Sep 17, 2008)

bonz said:


> ok i`m going to get mean now to these seeds and shuv a bunch of nutes down there throats, any wimps.........out they go.
> 
> i hit them with a mix of pure blend pro veg at 7 ml and 3 ml of liquid karma. i fed them about 1/2 cup of the mix.i hope they dont get sick.
> 
> ...


Say Bro, Hey In One or Two Of Your Pic.'s,,Where You Have Misted Them, Hope The Tiny Black Spot's Are Not Spider-Mite's???? You Don't Want To Get Them Started, I Have Heard Of Peep.'s Having To Destroy Everything, & Bleach The Wall's & All The Equipment,,& Sometimes That Get's Them & Sometimes They Come Back...

Well, You Just Might Want To Check That Out??,,Hopefully It's Not, But Best Of Luck!!!,,,,,,,,,,,,,Later,,Hatch


----------



## bonz (Sep 17, 2008)

good eye. that is a bit of new soil i just topped them up with and got a bit on the leaves. water on it makes it look funny.
i have been so lucky there, never had a bug problem in my life. i keep it verry sterile


----------



## HATCH (Sep 17, 2008)

bonz said:


> good eye. that is a bit of new soil i just topped them up with and got a bit on the leaves. water on it makes it look funny.
> i have been so lucky there, never had a bug problem in my life. i keep it verry sterile


Heard That!!!,,,I Was Hoping That Was It!!,,,Never Hurt's To Check??

Ya, I Myself Would Hate To Get Anything Like That Started!!!


----------



## Budda_Luva (Sep 18, 2008)

now that i think of it i havent bleached my room yet shit.... gotta more work to do but yeah CALIGROWN was a cool guy but i know u guys know fdd2blk well hium and caligrown grew together and from what u told me caligrown and ur friend are very alike but caligrown ripped fdd2blk off 5 p's and somone else 2 oz's he was helpin them cure and juss ran off with it, lemme try and find the thread where everyone was talkin bout it


----------



## Budda_Luva (Sep 18, 2008)

cant fiond it suks tho


----------



## bonz (Sep 19, 2008)

yhx. now i know why he hasn`t been around.
losers. thx bro


----------



## Londoner (Sep 19, 2008)

Have you seen these time lapse vids? Be pretty cool if you could get something like these going........http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9OV6HBIQnUM..http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEL7dlBCdKc&feature=related..http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2FHU1iVEQpI&feature=related...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ujjapcOQU3M Amazing.....


----------



## Londoner (Sep 19, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8LZWn7lCFJw


----------



## Londoner (Sep 19, 2008)

YouTube - Cannabis Time Lapse - Marijuana Grow #3 (part three) .. YouTube - Cannabis growing time-lapse


----------



## Londoner (Sep 19, 2008)

YouTube - Cannabis Time Lapse - Marijuana Grow #3 (part three)


----------



## Budda_Luva (Sep 19, 2008)

yea bonz no prob but yeah hes one of those people BTW mice time lapse


----------



## bonz (Sep 19, 2008)

i am only using a simple web cam for this and i have another life, so i dont have the time to spend on it.
this already takes me about 2 hours each night.

my comp realy fried this time so i am building a whole new one,should be done by thursday.
in the meantime no video and slow responses by me on here.
be patient.


----------



## Londoner (Sep 20, 2008)

Those time lapse vids were set up at the beggining of the grow and just left to run, using security cams and time lapse video recorders, gonna do it myself one day.


----------



## bonz (Sep 20, 2008)

mine does all of it by itself to, but there is alot of work editing.


----------



## Londoner (Sep 20, 2008)

I can imagine, id love to be able to do one of those vids one day.


----------



## bonz (Sep 20, 2008)

for the next bit while my comp is down i will only be able to do still pic`s for a bit


----------



## DOVESPRINGSGROWER (Sep 20, 2008)

thats cool any pics would due fine wat type of camera is used for timelapse


----------



## bonz (Sep 20, 2008)

life cam vx 6000 i think. just a simple web cam


----------



## bonz (Sep 20, 2008)

well here`s tonights update. this is day 18 since seeds popped and week 1 of my nuting schedule. in the first ppic you can see a ph issue from watering. 
i am still learning how much these girls like, and it seems to be drier.


----------



## Budda_Luva (Sep 21, 2008)

looks nice... so the twisting of the leafs are from PH and the salad lookin like part is normal right?? and only 6 survived ur nute thrashin then huh


----------



## bonz (Sep 21, 2008)

ya the twisting and lighter colouring on the leaves, i believe is ph because of being to wet


----------



## Londoner (Sep 21, 2008)

Looks to me like lack of oxegen to the roots maybe due to overwatering, and the twisting leaves is clearly windburn.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Sep 21, 2008)

man, your setup is nice. Impressive, and i gotta tell you that the time lapse vids your posting are fuckin awesome. never seen anything like that in a grow journal. Mad props n +rep for sure. Im subscribed n cant wait to see final product. Good luck man!!

-K1.


----------



## Hayduke (Sep 21, 2008)

Looking good!


----------



## bonz (Sep 21, 2008)

well i can guarantee it`s not wind burn because there is no fan in there blowing on them yet


----------



## bonz (Sep 22, 2008)

ok i nuted them again this morning.
veg at: 7ml`s and liquid karma at: 5 ml`s.
ph was at 6 and my ppt was .40.

there is 1 plant in the first piuctures that already shooting new branches at each node. none of the others are doing this. i ususaly dont see this till i top them.
i let them realy droop yesterday and are looking better today.

well there wont be anymore video`s for a bit here. we will be moving at the end of oct for sure now. 
we will be about 6 hours out of town now so distractions and i can get this grow bigger and better.
i will be at least trying to save a few of my best in this batch and transporting them with us. we will also be buying a shit load of different strains here before we go. should give us a good start.

if anyone has any strains from vancouver you would like to see grown out on here or crossed together let us know and mabee we can look into it.
so far we are looking at mango and fuking incredible.


----------



## bonz (Sep 22, 2008)

here`s the 2 tall ones i am suspecting could be males


----------



## wackymack (Sep 22, 2008)

most likely to be males indeed,the internodal spacing is starting to get alittle "loose" by that i mean theyre loosing there compact characteristics


----------



## bonz (Sep 26, 2008)

ok i got my old comp going again. cant get the new one working yet. shit i hate computers.
ok i`m just past week 2 for me. i dont start to count the weeks tillk thye 4th node.

this sucks i am going to have to find someone here to give these to. we will be leaving town for our move on the 22nd. of oct. so i cant take thse with me. to bad no one on here is closer i would gift these to ya.
we will be definately be buying this strain to bring with us.

so again if there are any strains from kind seed bank that you would be interested in seeing grown or crossed together let us know.

this first picture is of some toffee i bought yesterday from my med place. the hash they have is awesome and comes in at around 500 thc and this shit is over 900thc. it is a little costly but worth it, 20 bucks for a 1/4 gram. this stuf is so sticky and has a texture like that sponge toffee candy.



















anyway here are some of my plants from this morning.













here are some with that inner growth, never seen it this early yet.

















































sorry i got so many pic`s. i`m a bit trigger happy.
this one has some wierd growth on it to the righ side.


----------



## AGSteve (Sep 26, 2008)

looking nice bonz.


----------



## NeedsToStartGrowing (Sep 26, 2008)

Beautiful ladies....How old are they now? I mean from poking out of the shell until now.

Thanks

Trying to compare em to my lil baby girls.


----------



## bonz (Sep 26, 2008)

these seeds popped thier heads out of the soil on the first of oct.


----------



## AGSteve (Sep 26, 2008)

bonz said:


> these seeds popped thier heads out of the soil on the first of oct.


don't you mean sept?


----------



## brendon420 (Sep 26, 2008)

cant wait to see the mass of trichs you will make come out of those ladies. time for a read through i dont know how it took me so long to find this goodness.


----------



## bonz (Sep 26, 2008)

AGSteve said:


> don't you mean sept?


 
ya, oops see what happens when you start the day off with a few good hits of that toffee.

brendon, to bad i wont be able to see the sticky trichies as i cant take them with me. 
so i need to find someone to take them. i`d rather see anyone finish these and enjoy the smoke than throw them in the garbage.


----------



## Budda_Luva (Sep 26, 2008)

woow boons wat a bitch that gots to suck u know i woudl take them but ya know where i be at and by the way the look fukkin beautiful but why dont u juss buy a light timer and make a drip sytem so u can leave ur plants alone ????


----------



## AGSteve (Sep 26, 2008)

bonz said:


> ya, oops see what happens when you start the day off with a few good hits of that toffee.
> 
> brendon, to bad i wont be able to see the sticky trichies as i cant take them with me.
> so i need to find someone to take them. i`d rather see anyone finish these and enjoy the smoke than throw them in the garbage.


is that coz of transportation or your new place is not suitable for a home grow? you could always post them to me .


----------



## bonz (Sep 26, 2008)

we are probably going to be in a hotel for mabee up to a month. and our stuff in storage.
moving them wouldn`t be a problem but not suitable to start off.
we are going to just have to start all over.
thats what happens when you get sucked in by a thief punk.
by the way, we found him. so now we deal with it just before we go. he wasn`t verry smart, started to post about getting new clones and info i already knew about. 
thx dummy for clinching the evidence i needed. to baf it wasn`t on my land i have enough now to actualy have him charged. 
but i think i wilkl enjoy my way better.


----------



## spida (Sep 26, 2008)

That's a shame. It was a nice grow too.


----------



## wackymack (Sep 26, 2008)

the weird growth is probally goin to be like 4-5 side branches on it,lets see how it goes


----------



## bonz (Sep 26, 2008)

ya, they are all starting to do it.
i finaly got my camera back up and running so i will throw another new video up mabe tonight


----------



## brendon420 (Sep 26, 2008)

fuck thieves and shadeballs. if i lived anywhere close i would gladly adopt them.


----------



## Londoner (Sep 27, 2008)

That hash looks fuckin nice bons, pricey tho! 

Why not make your own?? heres a couple of bits of honey oil i made recently.

Its potent stuff mate, 1 drop smeared onto a joint fucks me for hours, you can use it as an ingredient in cakes n shit too.


----------



## bonz (Sep 27, 2008)

it`s not realy hash. this is called toffee. it is budder taken to another level.
i will post the info on this stuff later.

well i waited quite a while for a response from staff before i started to ask about giving these plants away and this morning i get a bunch of messages saying i`m in shit for doing this on this site.


SORRY GUYS NO FREEBIES.

i`ll have a video update a little later on


----------



## Budda_Luva (Sep 27, 2008)

damn so ur growin for the med place than??? and can u link me to thier site thats has lots of info u linked it a while bak


----------



## bonz (Sep 27, 2008)

ya i deal with the green cross here. used to deal with the compasipon club of vancouver burt didn`t like it there. to many idiots buying and going down the road and selling it on the streets. so i wont be part of that.


i`ll pm you my link but not sure what the other one your refering to.


----------



## bonz (Sep 27, 2008)

ok i have a nsw video for us. there is a fade in and out on this one because of the lost grow time. i think it looks better this way anyway. i`ll do the rest this way.

my lights are at 18/6 now so no night time video. on my next one after the move o will possibly add a green light to the room at night so we can see the night growth without hurting them.

dutch treat time laps video sept 27th


----------



## spida (Sep 27, 2008)

Wouldn't a red light be safer? Cool stuff though anyways. I like at athat VSB site, and wow that looks fun.


----------



## bonz (Sep 28, 2008)

no, i meen a green light. the plants dont see the green.

we had a pretty good time yesterday at the V.S.B we didn`t win anything but got pretty stoned and met some cool people.
they had a bong hit contest, ha ha should have seen some od these guys trying to hit a 1/2 g in the bong and no coughing and had to do it all. prize was an 1/8 of cherry weed.
we didn`t stay till the end but they were giving away an ounce for the largest prize.

thier seed prices were to much for us so we didn`t buy anything yet.
anyway another video later


----------



## Budda_Luva (Sep 28, 2008)

i thought that plant could see all light and grew from w/e light that was givin to them??? n lol i bet they were caughin like crazy how... i bet that bong mustin been big ass hell, nice vid wat was that flashin at the end


----------



## bonz (Sep 28, 2008)

green lights are safe for plants, they dont see it. use it at night if you need to work on them.

they had several bongs there. the one they used for the contest was about 1.5 tall.
they have a smoke lounge with vaporizers and bongs to use. internet cafe. video games. live bands, food. they have had several enties that have puked.

AND LOTS OF SMOKE


----------



## bonz (Sep 28, 2008)

ok here`s a new video for ya.

dutch treat grow video


----------



## spida (Sep 28, 2008)

That's awesome. And I just thought red, because I know redlights don't affect human eye vision, for in the dark. I didn't know if plants are the same way. Maybe when I make my grow box, would it be possible to wire some green LED's around the edges inside? Are you SURE that wouldn't affect it, or make it hermie?


----------



## bonz (Sep 29, 2008)

120% possitive.


----------



## Budda_Luva (Sep 29, 2008)

green lights are around 4000 spec right???


----------



## spida (Sep 29, 2008)

Alright, I might line my growbox with green led strings then.


----------



## xtcody (Sep 29, 2008)

lookn good bonz, love the lapse vids, keep up the great work man!


----------



## Hayduke (Sep 29, 2008)

Our eyes see color as the reflected light. Green plants, paint etc looks green because it is reflected to our eye rather than absorbed. This would make sense that plants do not absorb green light, they reflect it, and therefore it would not affect them.

Here is a trippy thought: your red car is not actually red. The pigments in the paint reflect red light. The human eye perceives the surface as red. (it absorbs all other spectrums and heats up a little)


----------



## AGSteve (Sep 29, 2008)

indeed your plants aren't green they are a mixture of red and blue using the rgb colour model.


----------



## Londoner (Sep 29, 2008)

bonz said:


> ok here`s a new video for ya.
> 
> dutch treat grow video


Nice vid


----------



## Londoner (Sep 29, 2008)

GreenEye - Hydrohobby Hydroponics UK


----------



## bonz (Sep 29, 2008)

wow i`m back in, that sucked. being locked out of here again.
haven`t read to much on it but isn`t what plants see as colour called par and we see the kelvin? not sure.
nice light there londoner, i couldn`t see myself spending that much to get a plain old green light bulb. but mabee someone else may, looks cool though. like a scientist in camo gear


----------



## spida (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow, and people really are ignorant enough to say stoners are dumb. I think we are pretty damn intelligent, look how much we know, this is amazing. I just know redlight doesn't affect humans night vision, and I had heard somewhere about what you said about the car that's red isn't actually red. Neat!


----------



## bonz (Sep 29, 2008)

ok another update for us.
i figured since i cant even give these things away i may as well see what they can take for nutes. so i`m going to hit them harder to see what happens.

mixed up 15 ml`s of veg, 7 ml`s cal-mag+, 10 ml`s liquid karma.
ppt was 1.2 ouch!! oh ya and another spoon of molasses.
my humidity has gone up to 60% now and the temps have been about 68 to 70 degrese.
i see a bit of calcium def in one of them so i figured the heavy nuting will be ok, we shall see tomorrow morning.

anyways heres another new video. i may add some pictures later.


dutch treat video sept 29th


----------



## Londoner (Sep 30, 2008)

Another cool vid mate, yea i wouldnt spend that on a simple led light, but it is a good idea and looks pretty cool, make ya feel like special forces going into your growroom at lights off  if it were half that price id get one.

I could probably make one up out of an old bluetooth earpiece and a green led, but im not that interested in going into the room lights off, im quite happy waiting for lights on.


----------



## bonz (Sep 30, 2008)

here`s another video for ther last few days or so. i did a little different this time. it`s a bit jumpy in the start and quick. more work to do with it.

so today i will transplant them and start the 12/12. just want to see how they will react for my next time before they get thier quick death.

dutch treat weekly videio


----------



## bonz (Sep 30, 2008)

hers a few pic`s from yesterday also.

this is the large growth at the fan leaves







same from the top







here`s what the rest are growing in that erea







here is the wierd growth on the fan leaves. looks like she`s trying to grow branches also.













and finaly one showing the difference between my suspected males and a regular size. also a coffe mug for size refence.


----------



## Dyers Maker (Sep 30, 2008)

beautiful green!

that plant wants to become a super plant, lol


----------



## bonz (Sep 30, 2008)

yes it does, that makes is hard to chop down soon/
i am still brainstorming on some way to bring a couple with me. it`s just we will most likely be in a hotel for the first month and they wont last that long hidden some way


----------



## AGSteve (Sep 30, 2008)

bonz said:


> yes it does, that makes is hard to chop down soon/
> i am still brainstorming on some way to bring a couple with me. it`s just we will most likely be in a hotel for the first month and they wont last that long hidden some way


gypsybush is growing in a hotel room. not sure how he handles the complexities tho, i haven't asked. he has a couple of grow journals going.


----------



## bonz (Sep 30, 2008)

ok i transplanted them today and changed the light now to 12/12, lets see what these things do before thier death  

the first one is one of the males.







more of the other root systems.













well now with flower time i have moved them over to the bright side.
ya i know i`m missing a bulb. it broke taking it out of the package. Doh!!!


----------



## brendon420 (Sep 30, 2008)

you're going to flower with those as well?


----------



## bonz (Sep 30, 2008)

going to see what happens for the growth before i cut em. it will help me when i start again after the move to see what they can handle. i am going to go hard with the nutes to see what they can handle before they get to hot.


----------



## bonz (Sep 30, 2008)

well i forgot about the freak i have amongst the girls.
this growth is coming out of the fan leaf stem, like she`s trying to grow some kind of leaf


----------



## spida (Sep 30, 2008)

Bonz! I have a way for you to keep some clones with you that will last for about a week or maybe a little longer! I found it in this OG e-book that was posted somewhere online, I think on ICmag and it shows how to ship clones within the country, as to no customs, but I don't see why it wouldn't work for moving, therefore you didnt lose EVERYTHING! let me see how I can get this to you, since it has pics. 

How can I package clones for shipping when customs will not be involved?

Contributed by: Bunzboy 

A while back a fellow member here @ OG shipped me some cuts that arrived in perfect condition. I took special note to the way they were packaged & have since had two other members succesfully send & receive cuts the same way, so I thought I'd share the idea.
You will need: 1 - 20 oz. plastic bottle cut in half (you will use the end w/ the cap). 
2 - Cloning solution (I use Olivia's). 
3 - Rubbing alcohol (like a surgical operation , everything must be sterile). 
4 - Toilet paper. 
5 - Newspaper. 
6 - Masking tape. 
7 - Razor blade. 
8 - Thin piece of cardboard. 
9 - Plastic baggie. 
10 - Most important - Donor plant (mother).

Picture 1 - Mother Plant


Re-cut your cuttings under water using a 45 degree angle cut. Soak a piece of toilet paper in the cloning solution & ring out until it's wet, but not dripping. Remove the cuttings from the water and place the cut ends together. Wrap the toilet paper around the cut ends of the cuttings. 
Refer to Picture 2

Place the cuttings in the open end of the plastic bottle and push through until the toilet paper comes out the cap end of the bottle. Wrap the toilet paper in newspaper. 
Refer to picture 3

Take & cut the corner off a plastic baggie and wrap it around the newspaper to avoid the newspaper drying out while the cuts are in transit. Secure the baggie with a rubber band. 
Refer to picture 4

Proceed to wrap the entire cap end in masking tape securing it to the neck of the bottle. 
Refer to picture 5

Take a piece of masking tape and place completely around the open end of the bottle. It helps to secure the top if you cut the masking tape in about 4 or 5 places. 
Refer to picture 6

Lightly mist the cuttings & put the thin piece of cardboard on the open end of the bottle. Secure with the masking tape that is already in place on the bottle. You now have a container that will protect your babies. Place the entire bottle in a Ziploc baggie. 
Refer to picture 7

Wrap the entire bottle in bubble wrap, place in your shipping box, close & tape, label the package (of course w/ a fictitious name ), and it's off to your local post office. When your package is received, re-cut the cuttings & clone as normal. It took me 5 days to receive my cuts that were sent to me in this method & yet they still arrived in perfect condition. Hope this makes it a little easier for each of us to share each other's goodies.
Refer to picture 8

I hope this helps Bonz. I re-did it so it could be online for you, This could keep the crop alive. Take some clones from about 2 mothers, and tape them up for transportation. Veg them in the hotel which wouldn't have smell for a month, take tons of clones, and repeat this step so you can start a big crop in your new place. I really hope this helps because I'm lazy and I did all this to try and help you out.


----------



## bonz (Sep 30, 2008)

haha, thats funny. i was just reading this thing today myself.
shit mang all you had to do was give the name and i could have found it. but hell i thank you verry much for the effort though.
i know i can get them up there but once i`m there i`m not to sure about doing it in a hotel for a bit. 
need a place to hide it with still having light to and the maids not seeing it. 
i do have another buddy that i am sure would take them from here. and i would still get some of it.
i already gave him about 200 clones so far this year. from my last chemo grow.


----------



## spida (Sep 30, 2008)

Haha, well I decided to be nice, because I didn't know if you had this or wanted to look for it or anything, so i decided what the hell I'll just do all thee work of getting it for you, my pleasure. Haha. I would say put that thing on the hotel door saying do not clean, and then when you want it cleaned which I would only do once every week or two because of the risk and just have the lights off period during the day and have it locked up, or just have the maids do the sheets and towels, and just throw some clothes around on top of a grow box and tell them dont touch the closet? Haha.


----------



## bonz (Sep 30, 2008)

i`m sure i`ll figure something out. i`m not a murderer, i cant kill these girls.
not a women beater either. lol


----------



## spida (Sep 30, 2008)

Hahaha! Well hope it works out, I'd say cut them and try that cloning shipping method, and just try getting a ton of clones to bring with you, and build that "Cheapo-Aero Cloner" I was going to try building that myself. if your in the hotel for a month, the clones could probably last about 2 weeks in that cloner?


----------



## bonz (Oct 1, 2008)

another video for us to watch here. this one is a bit quick, i had a transplanting sesion that took up some time yestarday so it`s a bit short.

*Dutch Treat Video Sept 30th*


----------



## spida (Oct 1, 2008)

WHOA! When it switched to 12/12 it looked like it just grew like crazy.


----------



## bonz (Oct 1, 2008)

ya they have. todays grew pretty good to


----------



## Budda_Luva (Oct 1, 2008)

damn man it looks fukkin crazy watchin them grow i keep my eye on there very top of ur plant and i can see it actually gettin taller makes me wanna do my own vid


----------



## DaddyDutchy420 (Oct 1, 2008)

Looking very very nice. 
All the best shit money can buy. 
Good luck with the grow, 
and make sure u put that Dutch Treat in a Dutch.


----------



## bonz (Oct 2, 2008)

ok here`s yesterdays growth. it`s getting a little warm in there but outside is suposed to cool down now so i should be ok.

Dutch Treat Oct 1st


----------



## brendon420 (Oct 2, 2008)

you rule, and your plants love you


----------



## bonz (Oct 2, 2008)

haha, good one. someone needs to. lol


----------



## spida (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey man, nice videos... as usual. I would reccomend speeding it up a little, so its almost like a movie instead of a slideshow. Just a suggestion though. In the end, if you'd like it all put together into a movie with some effects and everything I'd be happy to do that for you.


----------



## bonz (Oct 2, 2008)

i`ll keep that in mind. i`m still learning this shit. i am just using windows movie maker for now.
since i will be starting this al over again after the move the next one will be better.
this is a trial run


----------



## Londoner (Oct 2, 2008)

Id love to do a full grow time lapse or speeded up tape recording or whatever, i could do the filming no probs but dont have the tech know how to do all the editing and putting it all together and whatnot.

Id love to have someone do all that shit for me, my brother in law works for a major tv channel here in the uk and could probably do it but i cant be telling him that i grow..... dam

Id snap up that offer bonz mate


----------



## Londoner (Oct 2, 2008)

YouTube - Cannabis Time Lapse - Marijuana Grow #3 (part two)


----------



## Londoner (Oct 2, 2008)

YouTube - TREE OF LIFE - CANNABIS PLANT GROWING


----------



## bonz (Oct 2, 2008)

awesome. just watched the first porn. lol
oh shit i don`t know if i can do it again that quick, shit another one


----------



## bonz (Oct 2, 2008)

those are awesome. if you can do even something close to that i would definately be into it and make it worth your while.
once i get moved and ready again i will let you know


----------



## spida (Oct 2, 2008)

Londoner, I could throw together something quick yet nice for you, as long as I can get some credit, but if you want something super super super nice, send me some seeds, clones or spores.  Hahah.


----------



## Londoner (Oct 3, 2008)

spida said:


> Londoner, I could throw together something quick yet nice for you, as long as I can get some credit, but if you want something super super super nice, send me some seeds, clones or spores.  Hahah.


Thanx Spida, id really appreciate that, looking into cameras and some equipment now.

I had a little play with that windows movie maker that bonz says he uses (didnt know i had it on my computer lol) and i was completely baffled.

Yea you can have as much credit for it as you want, maybe watermark "grown by londoner, produced by spida of RIU" into the vid?

Il probably start doing it after xmas when i can buy all the shit necessary, still dont know exactly what id need?

My grow room is in the room upstairs directly above my pc so it wouldnt be a problem running cables from the pc through the ceiling/floor to a cam in the growroom.

If you did it for me id buy you a pack of top seeds and send them to you for real.


----------



## Budda_Luva (Oct 3, 2008)

shiit while ur at it buy me some lol naww if both u guys get it real good u guys dhould probably doa side by side vid ya know with one plant on half the screen and one plant on the other half i unno juss think it be coo


----------



## bonz (Oct 3, 2008)

ok got borred so i took some more shots. 
first id the wild branching one, way ahead of the others.













this is the other sizes.











































now this is interesting here. do i see crystal already forming??


----------



## spida (Oct 3, 2008)

Lookin good!


----------



## kimboy100 (Oct 4, 2008)

Nice going bonz! Yup those are trichs all right.


----------



## bonz (Oct 4, 2008)

well i found a new home for these babies.
i ran into an old friend and he is going to take over.
i will be going over there to set up a new room for him and will try to get some pic`s if he lets me take them in his place.
he is buying all new equiptment for this. so now it`s a toss up between a 1000 or a 600 watt light for this.
i will try to set him up so i can continue to collect seeds and pollen from them.

and the best part is i still get to smoke some!!!

so i will try to keep everyone updated as i do this before my internet gets cut here anytime soon.
i may be able to use his or ask if he would continue this journal for us.if you guys dont mind.


----------



## Budda_Luva (Oct 4, 2008)

fo sho man fo sho keep them babies alive tho 1000 abd 600 are both good buts its only for 6 plants am i right??? i kinda feel that the 1000 watt would be a bit much but shiiit go crazy lol keep this jorunal goin to... but eyyy bonz keep in touch man masg me once u get settled like i told u befor i plan on growin for life so ill be on this site for quit a while


----------



## bonz (Oct 4, 2008)

i`m not going anywhere. wont matter where i live i will stay in touch with all the ones i have contact with.
i had all 10 seeds pop actualy, so there are 10 plants 2 in 1 pot..........oops. see what happens when your stoned and don`t pay attention. i am leaning toward a 600. this will be an older house and i`m not to confident on the wiring. 
i want to set him up completely with a clone erea and a mother , fayher and a sort of perpetual grow going.
if he`s going to be part of my little family of growers then i need it to pass my needs.
hopefully he can keep this strain alive for us to reap the rewards and share the wealth.............ssssshhhhhhhhhh!!!. 

i didn`t say that out loud did i. oh well

noob, you still have my email at least right??


----------



## asher187 (Oct 4, 2008)

Hey Bonz,

Could you help me with a question? How did you make the time laspe Vid on your PC? I'd really like to see how my girls grow each day too.


----------



## bonz (Oct 5, 2008)

i just use a web cam and a program called web cam surveyor to do the picture taking. 
you can set it to record the whole thing or i set it to take pic`s every 15 minuites then use movie maker to edit together and have to speed every clip up 3 times, and there is an everage 150 clips every day


----------



## bonz (Oct 5, 2008)

oh thought i would share a blast with you guys to.
taking a bit of a smoke break.


----------



## Mystery101 (Oct 5, 2008)

Dude you are the fucking man.
Im about to smoke a fat blunt too..lol not as fat as that though

I like what you have going, and how you have it set up with cfls.

When did you start putting light on the seedlings?

Im subscribed man this is great


----------



## bonz (Oct 5, 2008)

as soon as i put them in the soil. i believe a few days after the 1st.
they popped overnight so i just started the light then to.

this is going to get bumped up to a 600 watt in a week or so. i will do the new room build here also.

thx mang


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 5, 2008)

DAMN bonz thats some nice work!! can wait to see what becomes! puts my cowboy effort to shame haha


----------



## Londoner (Oct 5, 2008)

All the best with the move Bonz, its one of the most stressfull things you can do, officially!


----------



## HerbieSmith (Oct 5, 2008)

Hey Bonz- just reading through your thread on my day off here- That is a ridiculously large bone man! good god - take it easy man


----------



## bonz (Oct 5, 2008)

thx guys. i`m enjoying everything except the moving


----------



## Londoner (Oct 5, 2008)

Thought id "see you" and skin up a foot long Bonz 

Half Oz of the church and one cigarette mixed in to help keep it lit.

Fuckin thing'l last me two days lol


----------



## Budda_Luva (Oct 5, 2008)

bonz said:


> oh thought i would share a blast with you guys to.
> Taking a bit of a smoke break.
> 
> 
> ...


 
hahahah booooonz wtf hahahaha fukkin cheech and chong blunt n shit hahahahaha toke toke toke take it to the head pass it to the left let meeeee take a hiiiit hahahahah smoke that shit boonz lol


----------



## bonz (Oct 5, 2008)

hahaha.nice one
we smoked ours all last night. no wonder i felt sick


----------



## bonz (Oct 5, 2008)

ok i started to take more pics again since these beetshes will get to live.


----------



## caddyluck (Oct 5, 2008)

lookin nice Bonz!


----------



## Budda_Luva (Oct 5, 2008)

daamn bonz they look fukkin nice to bad you dippin keep in touch ill e-mail u


----------



## wackymack (Oct 5, 2008)

looks real nice for flouros,glad u having better luck wit flouros than i did well over a year ago


----------



## Budda_Luva (Oct 5, 2008)

lol wackymack u bee comin up wit some crazy ass avatars hahaha


----------



## bonz (Oct 6, 2008)

ifor those of you that were following my outdoor grow with the chemo and heard that i accused my ex partner of stealing it and moving them
well he fuked up yesterday.
we both started on 420 mag forums and i made my threats back a while ago towards him and had my stuff all deleted. so i know he isn`t to smart so i sayed quiet and just have been watching. well yesterday he finaly posted and i have all the evedence i need to do what i do now.


here is the post he made, kinda buried himself. and now the whole thread is gone. and last night i went to log onto my comp and i had an icon saying black widow. but when i went to open it it dissapeared. i`ve heard it`s a software to collect my info of my comp, so i geusse i need to deal with this NOW!!!!!!

here`s the post.


Dear green acres,

NVancouver has just replied to a thread you have subscribed to entitled - Is harvest here yet...? - in the Journals in Progress forum of 420 Magazine.

This thread is located at:
http://www.420magazine.com/forums/journals-progress/77015-harvest-here-yet-new-post.html

Here is the message that has just been posted:
***************
Well...
In the end I have decided that I make more than enough cash to just buy weed, and a family member recently won the lottery and sent us all cash back in September! First time I ever had $10K in my bank account!!...he heee
Screw growing, it is just not worth it for me anymore!!!

I will however be looking to do an outdoor project on a piece of land I have been looking into, or at a buddy's out of town (My get-away from this twisted reality in the city). 

Unfortunately, I learned Chemo sucks ass outdoors here. I put 3 in a valley, 2 lived and one was eaten by animals. It was an experiment to see what I would have to do for this coming spring. I went with hopes to harvest this past weekend (Oct 4th). The 2 that lived had no buds on them and just a bit of frost on the leaves...basically they were so lousy I just left them. I even started to fertilize them durring flowering but it had very little affect. Lesson learned, better outdoor strain...better and more soil and not planted in a valley but on the south face of a mountain.

This strain was so lousy outdoors I went and picked up a few more strains:
My buddy bought Madame Poision and said it was pretty dam good where he grew it outdoor so I did the same, and I picked up Poison Mighty Mite as well.
You need strains here that finish flowering early, REAL early or it seems as if they just dont flower at all....

Good luck in the future...this message is my last on this site, at least for a while. 
I have chosen to not post anymore for personal reasons. And because I am on holidays and heading out of town to help a legal outdoor farmer and my buddy do some trimming...alot of it apparently!
Happy Smoking!
***************


There may be other replies also, but you will not receive any more notifications until you visit the forum again.

Greenest Regards,
420 Staff


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 7, 2008)

hahaha....in the words of cypress hill what go around come around....


----------



## bonz (Oct 7, 2008)

fukin eh,buba.
karma


----------



## Budda_Luva (Oct 7, 2008)

doesnt he know u were watching him??? and have his name???


----------



## brendon420 (Oct 7, 2008)

get em bonz


----------



## bonz (Oct 7, 2008)

like i said he`s NOTsmarter than an average bear yogi


----------



## Dyers Maker (Oct 8, 2008)

payback time
and paybacks a bitch


----------



## Budda_Luva (Oct 8, 2008)

hows the plants boonz or has ur friend takin over yet???


----------



## bonz (Oct 9, 2008)

i was at the new grow house last night and got a start on it. we gutted a bathroom and have the walls up. i forgot my camera so i will do pic`s tonight.
i also took pic`s this morning of the plants and will post later. we may even be moving in here to
it is set up for growing in there, i think it was lit up at one time there are 4 rooms that you cant even tell are there so our plans may change now.
new equipment is here tonight. 

600 watt, new hood nutes and more. dropped another 450 bucks for this. we will definately be topping in a couple days and flowering soon.


----------



## bonz (Oct 9, 2008)

ok took another look just now and i think i see some balls. and hairs on others.


----------



## Londoner (Oct 9, 2008)

Theyre balls for sure mate.


----------



## bonz (Oct 10, 2008)

did a little sexing this morning and i think so far 2 males 4 females and the rest not showing enough yet.
hopefully we get these moved tonight.


----------



## Londoner (Oct 10, 2008)

Typically males show before females dont they so if you spotted two males so far and the rest arent showing yet thats good news!


----------



## Budda_Luva (Oct 10, 2008)

Hahahah the truffle shuffle


----------



## Londoner (Oct 10, 2008)

n00b_marijuana_grower said:


> Hahahah the truffle shuffle


Lmao


----------



## bonz (Oct 10, 2008)

well good news. we are moving in with my buddy that was going to take these plant from me. so now i will get to finish these and more with him. we will be able to take our pollen and do our breeding project now to.
he just picked up the new equipment tonight.
he will use a 600 watt and i will go to a 430 now. we will clone and start a new batch of these. now i can get rolling


----------



## caddyluck (Oct 10, 2008)

nice, glad to hear.


----------



## Budda_Luva (Oct 11, 2008)

DAAAAAMN so u decided to move in with him huh bonz thats crazy wat happened why u decide to do that??? so u got 4 ladys huh are u gunna finish those off or not??? or juss take clones from them and do a SOG with that new 600 watter


----------



## bonz (Oct 12, 2008)

we are going to clon them and finish everything before we move now.
he has an empty basement suite that someone in the past has set up exactly for what want to do. i am going to make a batch of seed from these also


----------



## Budda_Luva (Oct 12, 2008)

aww shit gu gunna hook it up or wat hahah


----------



## bonz (Oct 12, 2008)

this place may be my main breeding house now. it`s perfect 4 rooms all in separate ereas of the house and all hidden


----------



## Budda_Luva (Oct 12, 2008)

daaamn a fukkin dreamhouse


----------



## bonz (Oct 12, 2008)

you know it. it`s calling my name, seroius i hear it in me sleep.
oh mabee thats the drugs.lol


----------



## Budda_Luva (Oct 12, 2008)

HAHAHAH daamn man lately i been dreamin about my buds espically these paste 2 days i dreamt of a branch that i was about to hang dry and i swiped the leafs and my finger was fukkin full of crystals i mean i could fukkin chew them and tha the day after i dreamt about getting a 420 scope to look at my trichs lol


----------



## Londoner (Oct 12, 2008)

sounds good bonz, got any pics of the new location?


----------



## bonz (Oct 12, 2008)

next time i go there i will definately have pics. i forgot my camera the first time. 
i will continue this journal while i am there.


----------



## caddyluck (Oct 12, 2008)

hey Bonz! man I'm pretty exited about my first hydro grow, please stop by and check it out!! I ain't getting too many posts......thanks bro


----------



## bonz (Oct 12, 2008)

was just there. 
i`ll be back soon with some pictures of the topping and cloning i am doing in a bit.
any kind of specific shots anyone is looking for let me know. i will take them for ya.
i will start after i chow down, been smokin all day on a new bong i won for a best bud pic of my chemo`s on another site.
he`s called osahma bong laden


----------



## spida (Oct 12, 2008)

That's weird bonz. I knew I scribed this journal, but it hasn't been popping up in my updates.


----------



## bonz (Oct 12, 2008)

wierd cause all you realy need to do is comment in any thread and it automaticaly scribes you


----------



## spida (Oct 12, 2008)

Ya, that's what I meant. And I KNOW I have posted in the thread before, and I didn't hit unsubscribe. What are your plans with the plants and moving?


----------



## bonz (Oct 12, 2008)

i am topping them tonight after dinner and cloning the tops. then over the next week or so i will move all of them over to the new place.
transition till the end of the month.
i am posting somwthing else tonight with the new pics. should be interesting for us, another type of video, we`ll see how it works out


----------



## spida (Oct 12, 2008)

Sounds good can't wait. As new place, you mean temporary living situation, or you going straight to your new house now?


----------



## bonz (Oct 13, 2008)

we are going to stay there as long as it takes to get things happening at my buddies place in town here. then in a few months we will move out of town


----------



## bonz (Oct 13, 2008)

ok we tried to do a video of this topping and cloning last night but it dosen`t look good. my hands are to blury when i move them so we need a proper vid cam instead of this web cam.
so anyways we topped them all and made clones out of the tops.i was wrong about the male/female #`s 
i have onlt 1 male as of now that i can see and i believe they all have shown me now. so prety good ratio i would say 9 fem and 1 male for non fem seeds.
i have a few simple shots here then i am making a text on how to do this and detailed pictures i will post later. not feeling to well today so be patient.


----------



## Londoner (Oct 13, 2008)

Get well soon mate, skin up one o them fatboy joints, soon make ya feel better.


----------



## Budda_Luva (Oct 13, 2008)

damn u musta chopped of quit for a top/clone witll they still grow??? cuz the way i learned is only chop off a lil of the plant and it will start the next 2 shoots juss fine


----------



## bonz (Oct 13, 2008)

ya it will be ok. i usualy do only a little cutting but these got to big.


----------



## brendon420 (Oct 13, 2008)

bonz said:


> was just there.
> i`ll be back soon with some pictures of the topping and cloning i am doing in a bit.
> any kind of specific shots anyone is looking for let me know. i will take them for ya.
> i will start after i chow down, been smokin all day on a new bong i won for a best bud pic of my chemo`s on another site.
> he`s called osahma bong laden


did i call that or what!

those were some sick pictures.


----------



## bonz (Oct 13, 2008)

ha ha ha, you did buddy.
everything looked good but when i move my hands to show something it blurs up and cant realy see anything. we are working on it though.i am going to do a text with pic`s and spida is going to help me put it togehter, still a bit comp illiterate.


----------



## spida (Oct 13, 2008)

Damn straight spida's goin help. And goin' do a damn good job at it.  Hehe. Feel better.


----------



## bonz (Oct 13, 2008)

ok here`s just some pics of what i`m smokin tonight from my med center. 
purple indica, not bad, nice and frosty


----------



## wackymack (Oct 13, 2008)

that bud looks like a mix trics of 50%cloudy,40%clear and 10% amber


----------



## spida (Oct 13, 2008)

Lovin' The pipe. haha


----------



## bonz (Oct 13, 2008)

my prize for best crop pictures.

ya i think would have left it a atd longer if it was my grow. from looking at them.
it is good though, price is right


----------



## wackymack (Oct 13, 2008)

how much???


----------



## bonz (Oct 13, 2008)

7 bucks a gram


----------



## spida (Oct 13, 2008)

That's not bad at all man. Wish I got $7 a gram. Haha.


----------



## caddyluck (Oct 13, 2008)

Damn! price is right! like the pics too.


----------



## bonz (Oct 13, 2008)

they do have some good deals there and mine will be the next on their menue board.
then i will have the chemical content numbers on this dutch treat.
most expencive weed there is 9 bucks, then they have hash and that budder for a bit more. they also have food, and lots of it.


----------



## bonz (Oct 14, 2008)

ok shits happening today,
i am just waiting for buddy to come over and we are moving the girls to their new home and getting it all set up. i will bring my camera this time.
be around tonight with new pics
shit man my balls are getting pretty swollen....................oh i mean the male plants balls.........lol


----------



## spida (Oct 14, 2008)

Hahaha! Good luck bonz. I'm working on your tutorial right now.


----------



## bonz (Oct 14, 2008)

sweet deal, i geusse i better get my ass in gear then. so much to do right now


----------



## spida (Oct 14, 2008)

Cool. Hope you take pics of the set-up in the new place.  Check your email for a demo by the way.


----------



## bonz (Oct 14, 2008)

hey spida, some reason they have blocked my pm`s or something is wrong with it.

dam prick didn`t show up to move the plants. oh well tomorrow i hope. i`ll check my mail


----------



## spida (Oct 14, 2008)

That's a bummer. Alright, well then I'll just post in here when I have updates on this project. Tell me what ya think


----------



## bonz (Oct 14, 2008)

ok i sent you back an email. it looks great man


----------



## yellowsnakes (Oct 15, 2008)

.
¤
~~~~~~~


bonz said:


> . . . . i have a few simple shots here then i am making a text on how to do this and detailed pictures i will post later. not feeling to well today so be patient.










. . . . interesting journal Bonz, think I'll carry on watching this. Sad shit about the so called friend incident, some people eh.

I believe I'm from your neck of the woods. Graduated 1971 at Centenial Secondary in Coquitlam, not far from Vancouver. Spent most my life in what they call the Tri-Cities Area. Did lots of partying out at Bunsen Lake and Sassamat Lake when I was younger  

Been in Calgary for last seven months. Trying to get used to it. Spent all my life in BC.


Hi from Calgary, 
~~~~~~~
¤
.


----------



## bonz (Oct 16, 2008)

holly shit dude i grew up in the same erea. i think i`m a bit younger though. went to moody sr


----------



## yellowsnakes (Oct 16, 2008)

.
¤
~~~~~~~


bonz said:


> holly shit dude i grew up in the same erea. i think i`m a bit younger though. went to moody sr


 . . . . that's neat Bonz. I was 19 in 1971 when I finished grade 12 in Coquitlam 
Is that the school on the corner of Barnet hwy and bottom of Caribou Hill?

There was a few pubs along St. John's I spent too many nights in during my 20's hehehe.

It's a beautiful corner on the planet 

have a good day Bonz


~~~~~~~
¤
.


----------



## spida (Oct 17, 2008)

Hey bonz the project is all done. I'm trying to figure out a way to get it to you, because its 23 MB, and email only lets me upload 10. Suggestions? I would pm you, but I know your pm's aren't working.


----------



## bonz (Oct 17, 2008)

actualy that has been cleared up now. i`ll try to figure something out for us.


and ya thats the school in moody, did alot of partying in that neighbourhood myself. hell i dont even remember when i quit school, it was grade 11. now i`m 42.
i used to hang out with alot of people from centenial also


----------



## tkufoS (Oct 18, 2008)

nice grow man,i read this whole thing now im waitin to see how it comes out .glad they liked all the nutes you used and didnt die off


----------



## bonz (Oct 18, 2008)

well i had to toss all the clones. they didn`t root, i dont usualy like to dop the tops and i waited to long so i find the bigger stems harder to root.
oh well i will probably have some kush now to add to these.
so al few shots of the new growth since the topping. getting frosty already.


----------



## brendon420 (Oct 18, 2008)

you always have interesting plant formations whether it is plant muscles or a hole in the stem. whats your secret? lol


----------



## spida (Oct 18, 2008)

Bonz, i'll send that to you as soon as I can. I've been really high lately and not on RIU much, so give me til tommorrow, and I'll send that to you in an email or I'll upload and give you a link. Were you able to get dutch treat seeds before you left your house? Or have you not moved yet?


----------



## HerbieSmith (Oct 19, 2008)

now thats a sporty shorty!


----------



## bonz (Oct 19, 2008)

i`m still here. trying to do the plant move today.
just hard with buddies work schedule and mine.
i get alkot of weird growth stuff cause i try to sometimes. i like to see what i can do different than others. dont want to be a follower.........but mostly by accident then i go with it???

and no seeding yet. i will possibly crossing my dutch treat with some kush for some dutch kush


----------



## Londoner (Oct 19, 2008)

Hows this for weird and different growth Bonz 

Calyx's growing out of the centre of fan leaves, theyre now forming into little "snack size" buds on the leaves, only three fans on one plant is doing this.


----------



## captcannabis420 (Oct 19, 2008)

Londoner said:


> Hows this for different growth Bonz
> 
> Calyx's growing out of the centre of fan leaves, theyre now forming into little "snack size" buds on the leaves, only three fans on one plant is doing this.


 
thats fucking awsome


----------



## bonz (Oct 19, 2008)

wow. thats the mosrt budding i`ve seen one do like that. thinking of cloning her??.....could be interesting to seed a branch.


ok i have an huge new update for us. finaly moved the plants and added more to it. updateing in a moment here.


----------



## bonz (Oct 19, 2008)

WOW, what a day this ended up being. 
i`ve been busy with a new room, we did our move of just the plants for now. we wont be moving in there for a bit orselves......thats another story for another day.....lol
ok to start with we now have all the dutch treat at the new place and now added 12 bubba kush to the crop. these are clones of the kush. they just went into a new soil mix.
more sunshine #4 perlite and vermiculite, kelp meal. ran out of worm poo, will just top dress it later.
we transplanted the kush into kinda large pots as thats all we had for now. i have way to much equipment to move in one day so this will slowly grow over the next few weeks.

new equipment to add now are: 
430 wattt hps / 400 watt mh
600 watt hps / 600 mh
450 cfm x2 150-b elicent fans 6 inch
new veg room dimensions are aprox : 6' x 6'
next flower room is about 4' x 5'
we still have the male dutch treat here with us for now till we can build the breeding room next.
we also still need to build the flower room. once the kush take off we will clone them to and start another batch and take our best females to p[ossibly cross with the treat. ( need to read up on bb kush )

i was also informed by my current landloard he has a whole trailer full of grow equipment to give me free to.....wow i cant figure him out, but hety it workd for me.
as we go through this new stuff we will take out what we need and will be sharing the extra with some peoplke here if they need anything, these will be mostly 1000 watt stuff and about 5 complete set ups.

so i remembered my camera this time so we have the new....... Green Acres Grow Room #1
















































































we are going to use these little guys to


----------



## caddyluck (Oct 19, 2008)

hey Bonz, nice to see things coming together! Things look great buddy


----------



## yellowsnakes (Oct 20, 2008)

.
¤
~~~~~~~


bonz said:


> WOW, what a day this ended up being.
> i`ve been busy with a new room, we did our move of just the plants for now. we wont be moving in there for a bit orselves......thats another story for another day.....lol


 Don't ya just love moving. I think these babies are happy in their new pad 


Looks like everything is under control Bonz, keep up the good work.

Good growing to ya and have a good day.



~~~~~~~
¤
.


----------



## Budda_Luva (Oct 20, 2008)

lol wrg us those shrek bucket for lol pots??? and damn lookin good... u got a veg and flower room im guessing or do u have both the lights in one room and aaamn bons is a way diff setup from ur old thing and guess this land lord is kinda like ur old one huh?? hahaha was that a dro bucket BONZ HOW COULD U but love tha bong in tha back hahah good shit bons like to see this come together


----------



## bonz (Oct 20, 2008)

hey noob, i`ll plant a couple in the shrek buckets jusr for you dude.

we actualy only have that room at the moment. the shower will aklso be a room for cloning and veg. 4x3 shower.
we will flower in that room for now. then it will become another veg room.
then we are building a breeding room in another part of the place.
and 1 more room for housing our mothers.

once these bubba kush clones take of in a few days we will pick a nice one out to cross with some dutch treat pollen. also will breed some more of the dutch treat seeds.
alot has changed now. things are going to rock.

this new guy with the house is a buddy i have done legit work with in the past, just didn`t know he owned his own place or this may happened a long time ago.

this a temporary place for us to live. we will get all this set up and then go get another place to live in a warmer climate for a nice outdoor for next summer. thats why we are doing all this breed n seed thing.


----------



## Budda_Luva (Oct 20, 2008)

OOOOOO those are alot of room dedicated to growing almost there bons and by hookin people up what u did u mean


----------



## bonz (Oct 20, 2008)

i`m sure you will find out. dont like to stick my neck out to far and cant come through. to much shit oin the air right now.
it will take a couple months to get something out of this. i want to do it right.


----------



## bonz (Oct 20, 2008)

i put the male back into his box again. was a bit cold where he was.
the light is at 18/6 for now till we move ourselves over to the new place to. then he will go 12/12 and get some pollen going.


----------



## Budda_Luva (Oct 21, 2008)

aww shit i have a grow dedicated to me n the best part there in fukkin shrek buckets hahaha i can go trick or treating wit them bitches lol


----------



## caddyluck (Oct 21, 2008)

Plants are lookin nice Bonz. I love the different shades of green, so pretty!


----------



## bonz (Oct 21, 2008)

thats the flash. they are mostly the same colour


----------



## bonz (Oct 21, 2008)

ok heres a few shots of what i`m smoking today.
shishkaberry and some bubonic chronic


----------



## spida (Oct 22, 2008)

Looks delicious. I had some purps that looked so frosty, I was actually tempted to eat it.


----------



## Budda_Luva (Oct 22, 2008)

i like the bubonic chronic better shiit throw them in some bronies


----------



## bonz (Oct 22, 2008)

wtf is wrong with people.
i woke this morning to find my curent roomy has packed up and split.....no note no nothing.
he took all the parts out of his pc and left the new case here. there is a hockey bag with all his clothwes gone, so i figured he put the board and drives inbetween the cloths and then took his new electric razor and that is it.
left his room a shit storm for me to clean.
has shut his cell off.


he went for a nap yesterday afternoon, (no big deal ) guy upstairs kept him up half the night before. ok.
so i go to bed about 10 pm and then about a half hour later i hear him go to the can.
Hmmmm. i figure that was a long nap. now he will be up all night.
i fall a sleep.
i get up this morning and his bedroom door is open and all the lights are on in the house, except his so i figure he left his door open so he could get up early to go pay for our new place.
so i go for coffee and the door is unlocked. big no no for him. he feaks on me when i leave it unlocked for 2 minuites to go to the corner. so now i think he may have gotten in to it with the junkie upstairs and is hurt. so i look in thew room and hew is gone and all that shit to.

so a;ll day no calls and no show. he`s gone

all i can say is what the fuk.
my moving is still happening though so no worries. more smoke for us.

i am going there in a bit to play wit the plants so i will have new pics for us later on.


oh and sorry for the rant. i just needed to vent that before i went off and end up back in prison.......... peace


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 23, 2008)

WTF indeed man nothin you can say to that! 

does the dude know about the new place and the 'plan' not wanting to get you paranoid but being lax in security leaks ends in tears...

maybe the dude just couldnt handle telling you he doesnt want 'in' fucking weird though


----------



## bonz (Oct 23, 2008)

he is weird. he new about everything
i feel safe with him knowing. he knowa better than to do anything with that.
my groing is legal so i`m not worried on that side but that wont stop thieves.....we are quite prepared for thiose types, bring it

i still had 200 bucks sitting on the coffee table, so i will give him that , he`s not a thief, just fuked in the head


----------



## yellowsnakes (Oct 23, 2008)

.
¤
~~~~~~~


bonz said:


> wtf is wrong with people.
> i woke this morning to find my curent roomy has packed up and split
> 
> .....
> ...




. . . . no we definetley don't wanna end up back there. Too bad about your roomy Bonz, but like you said, at least he didn't take your cash.

Those bud shots on last page look pretty juicy.


Take care and keep on growing



~~~~~~~
¤
.


----------



## bonz (Oct 23, 2008)

well it hasn`t stoped me for my move. actualy it will be cheeper now for me and 1 less finger in the pot pie so to speak.
i should be moving in a few days now i can also get in early now to. actualy he said i could move in last night when i was over there, so cool

i had sop much on my mind yesterday i forgot my camera so no update pics.


i did give the bubba a first nuting and gave the treats a nuting also. looks like we will be transplanting this weekend and going to flower the first batch. and start on the pollenation


----------



## Vorna (Oct 23, 2008)

Londoner said:


> Hows this for weird and different growth Bonz
> 
> Calyx's growing out of the centre of fan leaves, theyre now forming into little "snack size" buds on the leaves, only three fans on one plant is doing this.


Hey guys I am trying to get something growing myself but I am really new at this so I am reading everyones grow logs to try to figure out what I am doing right and wrong. Is this good what is happening to this guy?


----------



## Londoner (Oct 23, 2008)

Vorna said:


> Hey guys I am trying to get something growing myself but I am really new at this so I am reading everyones grow logs to try to figure out what I am doing right and wrong. Is this good what is happening to this guy?




Its a genetic mutation Vorna, probably caused by the years of breeding and crossing/back crossing and the feminisation processes etc.

The plant just gets a bit confused as to where it should grow its parts 

Its not bad in any way just different, and its a dream for someone like me who makes hash and oil from the trim, been asked for cuttings by quite a few people by PM on this and another site, its a trait that some people want badly it seems


----------



## Budda_Luva (Oct 23, 2008)

wait wait hes the one who hooked it up with all that shit right???


----------



## bonz (Oct 23, 2008)

for the most part ya i agree. it is usualy from over breeding or something along those lines....could be good if you could get it stable......sort of a genetic mutation from breeding to far sometimes.


budda.....shit now i have to remember another name, good thing for the avatar.
that question confused me.......but thats not hard to do these days. lol

who`s he and what`s the hook up and what shit


----------



## Budda_Luva (Oct 23, 2008)

ur roomy isnt he the one who bought the HPS and all that other shit??? n yeah im happy as hell i got my name changed n yeah i thinks that the onyl way people will rember me


----------



## bonz (Oct 23, 2008)

no the goof that bailed on me hasn`t realy put any effort into this. nor did he on the last grow, but still got half.oh well.
this guy with the new equipment is the new one that i am moving intio his house now. and my current landlord that i am moving out of his house is the one giving me the trailer load of equipment.

it is getting confusing for me to....some days i dont know if i`m coming or going.

no offence to any one that lives in ontario but both these guys that have fuked me this year both came from there. and it has happened in the past. dont know what it is but i have yet to meat a solid person from there in 42 years


----------



## Budda_Luva (Oct 23, 2008)

daaaaaaamn so he was juss a junkie fukkin aroun n gettin around then huh


----------



## bonz (Oct 23, 2008)

no thats whats weird i`ve known this goof for 3 years now and we have got along great. no money issuses or anything.
no booze no hard drugs, nothing..........no brains either. lol


----------



## KWsmoke (Oct 24, 2008)

Damn Bonz, sorry to hear of your troubles. It sounds like you need a reliable place to stay! Man, your welcome to come to TX haha good luck with that man!


----------



## tkufoS (Oct 24, 2008)

you get caught in texass they'll fuckin hang you


----------



## bonz (Oct 24, 2008)

cool offer buddy but i`m going to be ok. i have to mant good people i deal with on a busuiness level to help me out. i will never be fuked, just a small stumble. going to take more than a couple goofs to shut me down.

i actualy have a partner growing in texas also


----------



## KWsmoke (Oct 24, 2008)

Yeah, North Texas isn't so bad. Besides the local ignorance when it comes to cannabis, if you can find a few secluded acres you'll be fine. 

I wish I were closer to Austin though. Much better smoke down there.


----------



## bonz (Oct 24, 2008)

my buddy is actualy an ex prison gaurd.....lol no wories ne`s all good. he was let go for putting an inmate in intensive care.....oops.
but it alows me acsess to his budies still there and all the info i need through them.


----------



## brendon420 (Oct 24, 2008)

ehhh i lived in plano for a while and north texas sucks..
if you dont talk to anyone, keep cool with your neighbors and mind your own business youll be cool

also, there is a lot of money to be made


$60 eights of CRAP

good luck, you're a smart cat


----------



## KWsmoke (Oct 24, 2008)

ya, LOTS of money to be made here. 

I've been able to sell grams of Kush for $30


Plano is like 20 miles from where I live. Thats fucking Crazy.


----------



## Budda_Luva (Oct 25, 2008)

u guys ever heard of plainview or lubuck??


----------



## bonz (Oct 25, 2008)

huh. no is it a strain or something


----------



## Budda_Luva (Oct 25, 2008)

lol no bonz its a place in texas where my dad was born but if u come acroos the strin let me know hah


----------



## bonz (Oct 25, 2008)

well had to do a rescue last night over with the plants.
they looked sad. to hot and root bound. bad combo.

they were in 6 inch pots for to long, and cause i am not there full time yet i could deal with it right away before it hurt them.
so any ways, because of the heat we have now with to much light and being root bound they needed watering everyday ( not good ) they would dry up before they could drink anything so they got all messed up and ph is screwed now.
but no worries they will be ok now. we transplanted them into their final pots. 2 gallon pots now.
i am hoping to get over there today again to move the 400 light into the shower erea to separate the veg/flower rooms. we will veg in the shower with the 430 watt and flower in the main bathroom erea with the 600.
we will also use my dresser i have here for possibly the male or more cuttings to root.

i have some nice pics of the strawberry cough i bought last night to, and some berry kush. we also got some chery oil.....wow where we baked. this shit is so gooey and frosty Mmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## bonz (Oct 25, 2008)

and 1 last one dedicated to the goof that bailed. it`s so apropriate for his life.
.........shit bud


----------



## Budda_Luva (Oct 25, 2008)

are u really gunna grow them in their hahah


----------



## yellowsnakes (Oct 25, 2008)

.
¤
~~~~~~~


Budda_Luva said:


> u guys ever heard of plainview or lubuck??


 Hey Budda, I've heard of Lubuck, Texas. Probably because it's the home of an old blues musician. I'm a former professional guitar player. I usually look up a player's biography on the net when I like their music. I'm sure a few great guitar players have come from Lubuck, Texas.




~~~~~~~
¤
.


----------



## yellowsnakes (Oct 25, 2008)

.
¤
~~~~~~~


bonz said:


> and 1 last one dedicated to the goof that bailed.


 That's pretty funny Bonz. 

You've got a great sense of humour or US style of spelling humor 



take care 

~~~~~~~
¤
.


----------



## Londoner (Oct 25, 2008)

bonz said:


> and 1 last one dedicated to the goof that bailed. it`s so apropriate for his life.
> .........shit bud


 so thats how you flush plants


----------



## spida (Oct 25, 2008)

Londoner said:


> so thats how you flush plants


LMAO! Funny shit londoner, and bonz.


----------



## bonz (Oct 26, 2008)

ok here`s a little of what i have been smokin here lately.
verry nice smoke
the first is some strawberry cough and the last couple are berry kush.

























this is the berry kush


----------



## caddyluck (Oct 26, 2008)

Damn Bonz, you always got some good strains, good pics too!


----------



## brendon420 (Oct 27, 2008)

i would LOVE to take a wand rip of that!


----------



## HerbieSmith (Oct 28, 2008)

wow crazy lookin stuff-looks like christmas in the amazon


----------



## Budda_Luva (Oct 28, 2008)

daaamn bons... Damn bonz "SAVE ME SUM" hahah but shit man how it going wussup with them beauts n have u worked everything out yet?


----------



## bonz (Oct 28, 2008)

ya everthing is all good here. i`m going over again tonight with more furniture. and do some feeding. 
we are hoping to go to 12/12 by the beginning of next week.
buddy calls me everyday all excited on how fast they are growing.

should be more bud porn tonight


----------



## Budda_Luva (Oct 29, 2008)

lol is this his first grow?? n goddamn bons wtf im gettin jealous


----------



## bonz (Oct 29, 2008)

actualy ya he is kinda new. he has done a couple of grows succsesfully but dosn`t understand why things are done. he just got lucky i would say.


----------



## spida (Nov 1, 2008)

Great looking bud shots bonz. I'm in love! <3 Haha.


----------



## weezer (Nov 2, 2008)

hey G
hoz it going over here buddy,getting all settled in.
ready to put them little girls in bud?


----------



## bonz (Nov 2, 2008)

just got all finished moving in. so now i need to unpack and then i can get to work full time on this operation.
i did remove the male / female that i will be crossing and put them in my dresser cab for now. i put the light at 12/12 and tonight we need to also chose a bubba clone to seed.

i`m going to the vancouver / detroit hockey tonight and will maybe get you guys cought up on the pictures of what has been going on around here with the garden.
lots of changes to see......multi headed monstas.


----------



## bonz (Nov 4, 2008)

ok i have been neglecting posting my grow pics lately so here we go. this is current now.
i have put the dutch treat male/female in cab to breed on the first of nov, and last night we added the bubba kush to the breed project.
i turned the light in the breed project to 12/12 on the first also. i need to buy some different coloured flouro tubes now. we will finish the breeding in the cabinet and they are under the veg lights so it will be slower flowering.
the other pics in this post are the Lst i did on my dutch plants and a small trim on some leaves.
i will post a few of how they all look now.....wow i just looked back and saw how small the bubba where just last week.....you should be pleasently surprised at the growth now.


----------



## bonz (Nov 4, 2008)

ok these are from the first through to yeterday.







these are the dutch treat

























these are the bubba kush


----------



## KWsmoke (Nov 4, 2008)

Looks good man. That dutch treat X bubba kush cross should be some crazy good bud. Keep it up man.


----------



## weezer (Nov 5, 2008)

hey bonz
ya dont see the growth looking at them every day ,but looking at last weeks pics and you can see alot of differents,,pic are great


----------



## tkufoS (Nov 6, 2008)

those dutch treat's look like they have a blue/purple hue on the bottoms of the leaves or is that your flash?...maybe im baked


----------



## Budda_Luva (Nov 6, 2008)

damn bonz u got a forest


----------



## yellowsnakes (Nov 6, 2008)

.
¤
~~~~~~~
They look very nice bones, real healthy, fattening up. Yea I like what I see here.

I've decided to go with KindSeed, why deal with boarders if I don't have to. Rather support a Canadian bussiness anyways, right.

I have some genetics in mind.

Gonna have to add Dutch Treat - Jordan of the Islands to the list hehehe.

. . . . good growing to ya Bonz

*yellowsnakes*
~~~~~~~
¤
.


----------



## bonz (Nov 6, 2008)

thx guys.
the colouring was probably from the flash. thought it does have some nice colours later on in flower.
i have done 2 from jordan of the islands strains now. this one and my last one was chemo. that was also a not to bad strain. it did have quite a few different pheno`s though. only 1 i realy liked with lots of purple.
i have lots of pics from that grow also in my last indoor journal in here somewhere.

now i have been building my new flower room tonight, ran out of time though. lights off for the night now so i have a few shots of it for tomorrow. i will be going to 12/12 tomorrow also.....finaly some bud time.


----------



## caddyluck (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey bonz, man those Bubba Kush plants look real nice. consistant, uniform, nice.


----------



## bonz (Nov 8, 2008)

heres my new flower room.


----------



## bonz (Nov 8, 2008)

and here are the bubba`s


----------



## KWsmoke (Nov 8, 2008)

Hell yeah man. Thate great, can't wait to see this grow progress.


----------



## wackymack (Nov 8, 2008)

beautiful man,the ones under the hps seem to be droopin more than those under the mh


----------



## bonz (Nov 8, 2008)

ya i let em get to dry for an extra day. much happier now in their new room


----------



## chicagokushman23 (Nov 11, 2008)

does barneys send to usa


----------



## bonz (Nov 11, 2008)

why ask me. i am sure anyone would send shit anywhere. you may just not ever see it.
why not ask them.

i couldn`t be bothered to order anything online when i can walk out my door and buy most any kind of strain i ever would want.


----------



## weezer (Nov 11, 2008)

bonz said:


> why ask me. i am sure anyone would send shit anywhere. you may just not ever see it.
> why not ask them.
> 
> i couldn`t be bothered to order anything online when i can walk out my door and buy most any kind of strain i ever would want.


hahaha 
some people eh! is thier anything BCdoes not have....







yeah the leafs


----------



## bonz (Nov 11, 2008)

ha ha, now if we could only get rid of the canucks for the penguins i would have it all i geusse.....lol...jk canuck fans.

i was building a new cab today. i have moved the plants that i am breeding to a better cab. the other one was to short. it was originaly only meant for clone/veg.
this new one is way taller.
i will get up some pics and the info on it later or in the morning.


----------



## KWsmoke (Nov 11, 2008)

Oh bonz, you know the stars would crush the penguins any day.  haha


----------



## Budda_Luva (Nov 11, 2008)

wussup bonz how ya been man??? been busy thes elast couple weeks n ur new grow room is fukkin nice n those plant are fukkin beautiful all 12 or 13... Ey barnys might send them to the USA chek it on google


----------



## bonz (Nov 12, 2008)

ya things have been busy, we have added some purple kush seeds now to. went into soil 2 days ago now.

kw, sorry to hear your a dallas fan....lol
games have been meesed up lately with under dogs winning so i geusse you do have a chance.


----------



## KWsmoke (Nov 12, 2008)

haha its all good man, I guess we'll just have to see what happens.


----------



## bonz (Nov 12, 2008)

ok a little update of the crew in the breeding chamber. this is also a new room i made. they went to 12/12 on nov 1st.


----------



## captcannabis420 (Nov 12, 2008)

KWsmoke said:


> haha its all good man, I guess we'll just have to see what happens.


 
dallas will get there act together.hopefully soon though


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 12, 2008)

Haha read that wrong the first time, looking awesome man! Hopefully the breeding goes well.


----------



## weezer (Nov 12, 2008)

thats some set of balls you got there


----------



## bonz (Nov 13, 2008)

hey prevert.....cant ya see i already have 2 girls wif me.....sheeesh.

thx mang


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 14, 2008)

Budda_Luva said:


> wussup bonz how ya been man??? been busy thes elast couple weeks n ur new grow room is fukkin nice n those plant are fukkin beautiful all 12 or 13... Ey barnys might send them to the USA chek it on google


Attitude sells Barneys Farm and they ship to US.

Your breeding looks great Bonz. I am trying to figure out where to sequester. I don't want to buy seeds!


----------



## spida (Nov 14, 2008)

Hey bonz lookin' great so far. hows the strain coming along?


----------



## bonz (Nov 15, 2008)

well last night the roomy did a major raping of the bubba`s. took some clones and he did a major trim job.
i`ll get some pics up later today.


----------



## weezer (Nov 15, 2008)

bonz said:


> well last night the roomy did a major raping of the bubba`s. took some clones and he did a major trim job.
> i`ll get some pics up later today.


rape......... call the cops


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 15, 2008)

Bonz, I have read through several pages and have not found any info (besides pics) of how you root your clones. It looks like they are set in soil in the seedling tray, but do you root them first in peat pellets? and then keep them in the loose soil until transplant? If you have been detailed on this I am sorry to ask. Is there a page I could go to read up on what you do? I have never cloned so nothing would be too detailed or elementary.
I appreciate your time!kiss-ass
Also was the rape done by the cornflake who disappeared in the middle of the night or another roommate?


----------



## bonz (Nov 15, 2008)

no that corn flake sat in milk to long and is all soggy in da noodle. he cant do cloning.

ya i start my clones in those peat pucks...or i should say i did. i just did last night in rockwool. they are ok for small cuttings but have noticed i lose a few when they are bigger. so i am giving the wool a shot.
so anyways ya once the clone shows roots out the sides of the pucks then i just drop em in the soil. the whole rooted puck that is.
spida in here helped me do up a how to on this as an e-book for me, its on my other pc so i will copy it and send it to ya somehow.


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 15, 2008)

bonz said:


> no that corn flake sat in milk to long and is all soggy in da noodle. he cant do cloning.
> 
> ya i start my clones in those peat pucks...or i should say i did. i just did last night in rockwool. they are ok for small cuttings but have noticed i lose a few when they are bigger. so i am giving the wool a shot.
> so anyways ya once the clone shows roots out the sides of the pucks then i just drop em in the soil. the whole rooted puck that is.
> spida in here helped me do up a how to on this as an e-book for me, its on my other pc so i will copy it and send it to ya somehow.


Sweet, thanks!


----------



## spida (Nov 17, 2008)

Ya, we're you ever gonna upload that or was it just so you don't forget? Haha.


----------



## yellowsnakes (Nov 17, 2008)

.
¤
~~~~~~~


bonz said:


> ya i start my clones in those peat pucks . . .
> 
> . . . . have noticed i lose a few when they are bigger


 I'm going to do my next clones in those peat pucks. So would you recommend keeping the clones around 3" or 4" ?

TIA for any comments *Bonz*


*yellowsnakes* 

~~~~~~~
¤
.


----------



## bonz (Nov 17, 2008)

ya definately would recomend keeping them smaller if your using the pucks.

oh ya, dam drugs fukin with my memory....just to much shit going on for me to handle by myself to. i`ll try to send that book if its not to big to do it.

the male started to open up today and things are startin to look good.
pics in the morning....i promiss a full update.


----------



## bonz (Nov 18, 2008)

ok first here we have the D.T went into flowering 11 days ago now. i willl post the bubba`s later today for us.












































and these are the 3 in the breeding room, lots has began in there now. i have the first signs of the pollen pods opening up ready to do their magic. these went into flower on the first of nov.


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 18, 2008)

cool shit bonz, you don't get to see this shit everyday!


----------



## caddyluck (Nov 18, 2008)

Hey Bonz, how's it hangin? just thought I'd stop in see how things are going. Looks good, uh, what strain are those males again?


----------



## bonz (Nov 19, 2008)

they are the dutch treat. the female that i screwed up on and puy 2 in 1 pot are both the same strain and the 1 plant on the left is the bubba kush.

he realy busted his balls last night, i will get some more pics later of my pollenating. im goinhg to helpit along with dusting the pistills with pollen.


----------



## KWsmoke (Nov 19, 2008)

Looking great bonz! 

I can't wait till you post pictures of pollination, I've never seen how it's done, I've been curious for a while.


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (Nov 19, 2008)

looking good man. way to take advantage of growing the plant around the light. then growing str8 up.....


----------



## bonz (Nov 20, 2008)

ok first off here we have my dutch in the flower room. things are lookin a bit better in there. i did a flushj on them a few days ago, to much salt build up causing defficiencies.






































then we have the breeding cab. i have some other pics that where taken on a different cam but the roomy put it somewhere so when he gets home from work i will post a more detailed thing on my pollenation. pretty simple realy i am just using an art brush to help spread the pollen onto the pistils.
































and 1 final note.
i was at my grow store yesterday and i have been offered an oportunity to take over a 25 light operation. i can make it completely legal as i will be a designated grower for other med patients. wow thats a big oportunity. need to think this one over, cause for now i will be on my own and that is a huge responsibility and a huge amount of work for 1 stoner hippie to deal with on his own.
i dont trust anyone around me right now to bring them into this.


----------



## cannaboy (Nov 20, 2008)

im tuning in to this episode...the guy looks great (no homo)...lol..but the ladies, they truly are amazing.


----------



## bonz (Nov 20, 2008)

i will be getting another cam to do the time laps flowering thing like i did in the beginning of this journey also. hopefully i will have that up and running over the weekend. dont want to miss to much.


----------



## Hayduke (Nov 21, 2008)

Pollen on the leaves! how cool! I am doing early sexing and my favorite showed male So now I have to figure out whether to collect pollen or take cuttings from him (good practice?) and cuttings from a girl and just flower the two small rooted clones. I don't need a ton of seed as I am my only patient!

Really nice Bonz!


----------



## Budda_Luva (Nov 23, 2008)

wussup bonz!! good to see u movin up man GL with that offer n those ladie look nice a big time growth since i last seen them


----------



## caddyluck (Nov 24, 2008)

sounds like a dream job! damn man, good luck with that....if you do. keep us posted, the ladies look good too. and the fellas.


----------



## bonz (Dec 1, 2008)

ok so its been a while for an update here, just been real busy with work again.

so first we have the dutch in flower now since about the 7th of nov.


----------



## bonz (Dec 1, 2008)

And these are the seeding project. they have been pollenating since the first of nov.
i also chopped the male down tonight. he was spent, and has served his purpose for this project.
the calyx`s have realy swelled with seeds.

























And the late father of the project here all spent.


----------



## bonz (Dec 1, 2008)

And these are the bubba kush. 
this is day 1 for flowering for these girls.


----------



## caddyluck (Dec 1, 2008)

nice, everything looks great man


----------



## wackymack (Dec 2, 2008)

looks good,i wouldve cloned the male and let the clone remain in the flowering chamber with the prego so u would end up with a dodge caravan full of seeds


----------



## Budda_Luva (Dec 2, 2008)

that duth looks fukn beautiful n i see that ur main cola leafs did the same as mine, did u figure out wat was wrong with them??? n i KNOW ur gunna make some hash right


----------



## bonz (Dec 2, 2008)

im startin to think its the heat as they are the closest to the light, my last ones did that to. i originaly was told it was to much nutes but i dont believe him now.

the reason i choped down the male is cause he was done his pollenating. no more pods there. and i am done with this place as soon as this crop is harvested. to much bull shit here to. cant stand my buddies bitch....i mean girlfriend.....some girlfriend she is....calls him a goof daily. dont go over to well with me. so on to bigger and better things soon.
i will give the dutch another go some time and do things my way next time.


----------



## Budda_Luva (Dec 2, 2008)

his bitch.. lol.. but damn u been doin alot of movin u still good finacially 

and yeah thats what i wuz thinkin to a BUDDY of mine wuz tellin me it was a PH problem but i always thought it was the heat lol


----------



## bonz (Dec 3, 2008)

things have been tight but im getting by


----------



## cheerio (Dec 4, 2008)

Lookin Good! I just ordered some east island Dutch Treat for outdoor. I am considering flowering a couple indoor but odor is a problem for my set up. how pungent is Dutch Treat's odor on a scale of 1-10? 10 being the stankest skunk.


----------



## bonz (Dec 5, 2008)

right now they arent to bad., i am only usinmg an odor sock right now and it seems not to bad.

i give it about a 6 on the odor, but mine are a bit stressed out and behind a bit.
and mine are from jordan of the island seeds.


----------



## yellowsnakes (Dec 5, 2008)

.
¤
~~~~~~~


bonz said:


> im startin to think its the heat as they are the closest to the light, my last ones did that to.


Hi Bonz

Leaves on some of my girls were doing exactly the same and like you mentioned the ones closer to the light. I believe it was a heat issue. Room was running too much into the eighties. Went down to 70° and pulled the light back a bit. Newer clones I've brought in don't have the claw effect.

I thought it might have been a nute problem or a humidity problem. My room is always dry, about 12% average. But I'm sure now it's heat Bonz. Also if the same thing is happening in your area where humidity is not an issue then I can rule that out. Must be heat.




~~~~~~~
¤
.


----------



## Budda_Luva (Dec 6, 2008)

well i think the humidity has a big part in it because heat makes humidity evaporate much faster meaning the hotter it is the less humidity in therte and as we all know humidity is the moisture in the air and i think it has to do MAYBE with the temps being to hot and the air being extremly dry depriving the leafs of the moisture they have contained inside


----------



## yellowsnakes (Dec 7, 2008)

.
¤
~~~~~~~


Budda_Luva said:


> . . . . well i think the humidity has a big part in it


Hi Budda_Luva

Bonz grow is in southwestern British Columbia, it's pretty well a rain forest area. Humidity is not an issue there.

His leaves still curled under.




~~~~~~~
¤
.


----------



## Budda_Luva (Dec 7, 2008)

im nopt talkin about outdoors im talking about indoors... hmm try this put ur thermometer at a usual spot where u would have it than put it next a hot light and u will see the difference in humidity and that is what inm talking about


----------



## bonz (Dec 7, 2008)

ok so this morning i got a bit of the christmas spirit and cranked this song through my sound system and woke up the household with it.

http://www.johnnyshenanigans.com/index.php...4&Itemid=93


----------



## weezer (Dec 8, 2008)

hey bonz just out for a walk


----------



## bonz (Dec 8, 2008)

ha, seein who`s notty or nice


----------



## WeNeedToFreeWeed (Dec 10, 2008)

So I've just read through up till now and I'll probably have to read it again as I found myself asking questions about certain processes and I don't want to ask questions you've already answered. I DO want to commend and thank you for the time and effort you've put into this journal. I'm finding the info absolutely invaluable. Keep up the FANTASTIC work!


----------



## bonz (Dec 11, 2008)

ask away i dont care...im not like some others on here that refuse to help or repeat themselves.

and yes the grow changed from what i originaly started with......for the better.
update shortly.


----------



## bonz (Dec 11, 2008)

ok, update time. been real busy with other things to do with my future in this field....things just keep getting better for me.
more details later.

so fed 2 days ago another hit of bat guano tea.
ppm was 3300
ph was 5.8
we put a heater in the room now so temps are good again finaly.
max temps 88 deg min 74 deg
max humidity 80% min 40%
flower since nov 7th














this cola is about 17 inches long.....so far


























these are the bubba`s, they are realy getting big. they have been flowering now about a week or so now.




















looks like there is going to be some nice bud structure here.


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 11, 2008)

Looks amazing dude no wonder you are getting big offers of employment!


----------



## trapper (Dec 11, 2008)

ive grown 3 jordan of the island strains and all of them had a few with the curly leaf thing most notably the chemo,as well as god bud and ambrosia.it is in their linage.good luck.


----------



## bonz (Dec 11, 2008)

i grew his chemo on my last one


----------



## Budda_Luva (Dec 12, 2008)

damn bonz bout how much plant do u got in all?? n that cola is fukkin huge, save me some hahah bout how much flowering for the dutch looks like 4-6 weeks


----------



## bonz (Dec 12, 2008)

ah the D.T went into flower on the 7th or 8th of nov it is suposed to be s 6 to 8 weeker. 
as of now i have only 5 D.T in flower and 11 bubba kush. then i have the 2 in the seed cab. then we have about 12 more bubba clones going on and 1 lonley purple kush.

well i have been brainstormin on who i should bring in to do a big outdoor for next season.
so i thought i would repay the old timmer that tought me most of what i know.
took a while to find the guy but i got him the other day. this guy is almost 70 and he knows nothing but how to grow weedies.
he is a real simple dude....no tv or any mordern living for this ol hungariam dirt lump.
so we had a good long meeting and we are going big next year.
he has a few outdoor locations that he has used for the past 17 years and has never losta crop yet. we will probably have about 5 or 6 different locations and from 300 to 500 plants going out.

geusee i`d better get making seeds this winter.
hopefully all goes as planned. in the new year some time we will be opening our own medical marijuana and seed center here in vancouver.
my last landloard ( the ritch loser) has been bugging me to do this with him for a while...he has the building already and the city offivials in his wallet but i want nothing to do with him. he needs me and my card and others to run the place. all i need is the money so i can do that without him. working with him would be a huge ugly can of worms.
still havent heard any more on the bigger light operation as of yet either.


----------



## caddyluck (Dec 12, 2008)

sounds cool, good luck with everything. yeah, you better get to making some seeds!


----------



## trapper (Dec 12, 2008)

if your makeing seeds try getting some island sweet skunk and breed them into everything you have they perform like a rock star in all climates,just my opinion.


----------



## trapper (Dec 12, 2008)

also if you have any chemo left i have found that they might contain mighty mite and early girl and they want to autoflower found that in a few of the progeny of chemo i crossed.but you know what grows best on the coast,good luck.


----------



## bonz (Dec 12, 2008)

thats probably why their are similarities with these. the dutch has mighty mite as well.....same smells.
didnt get a chance to finish the chemo outdooor....ex partner ripped me off. they where 4 weeks into flower and about 5 foot at the time, but way behind on bud production.
i have some mk ultra and some speed queen and others coming soon.


----------



## bonz (Dec 12, 2008)

well i have more bullshit security issuses here at home with the roomy.....inviting complete strangers over just causde she is a tramp and he...well i thi8nk you get it.....so i choped them down tonight..no more bull for me.

i may post some pics tomorrow after i calm down...if i even come back.


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 13, 2008)

Wow! you need to go solo! That's funny, I have a friend who I have lost track of in the last 5-6 years who was a part of a large grow in Vancouver years back. He is near 70 and came from Hungary after the revolution. I met him in Culinary school. He is into rare ancient coins, fine watches, and cigars. I am sure this must be some different old Hungarian grower, but if this is Pete, I sure would like to say hi! My condolences on your roommate problems. Roommates in general suck.


----------



## bonz (Dec 13, 2008)

cheers agreed...no sorry different dude.
close though...into making jewelery and gambling.....poker player
they probably know each other....they seem to all know who`s who


----------



## caddyluck (Dec 13, 2008)

Damn Bonz. Fuckin bummer man, I've had to chop-chop early before too for some bullshit. I'll tell ya this though, you are a smart man. gotta know when to hold 'em, know when to fold 'em


----------



## Budda_Luva (Dec 14, 2008)

damn bonz thats fukd up glad to hear u movin on up man thats real good shit n ey man try to cath me on MSN i wanna see wussup with thsi shit


----------



## bonz (Dec 22, 2008)

ok sorry its been a while since ive posted again.
so i have some before and after shots of the harvest and dry buds to show.
then i will post some of the seeding project that is now over. we harvested them last night.
and then i will show some of the monster bubba kush still goin on.


----------



## bonz (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## Budda_Luva (Dec 22, 2008)

damn she looks frosty


----------



## bonz (Dec 22, 2008)

so these are the seeders that where choped last night.
seeds are all dark and nicely striped.

so frosty said hack em down.








and these where done under a couple of cfl`s only.


----------



## Budda_Luva (Dec 22, 2008)

o shit so ur breeding project has actually begun huh??

hop on msn buddy


----------



## bonz (Dec 22, 2008)

and here are the bubba kush. 3 weeks into flower now.


























and a couple of what i woke up to this morning. i think it snowed or something.
hasnt done this here in years, and more to come all week.


----------



## bonz (Dec 22, 2008)

well seeds are just dryin now. so this one has began ya. i may pop a few of these early just to see how what we have here.
thye first should be straight forward with the back cross of the dutch treat...
but the second one will be interesting. its a cross of the dutch treat male and a bubba kush female.


----------



## Budda_Luva (Dec 22, 2008)

ya gunna let me try em out or wat ?? n ey wich one do u think will yield more?? n wat u plan on callin them>??


----------



## bonz (Dec 22, 2008)

well ive been told that the true bubba wont yield much...but i think these are going to be good ones the dutch are suposed to be heavy yielders to so i will need to grow some out to see what happens.

as far as a name for the new strain????.........how bout dutch kush.


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 22, 2008)

nice pics, inside and out! Congrats on the beans farmer Bonz! 
Dutch Kush


----------



## caddyluck (Dec 22, 2008)

hey Bonz, had snow just like it all week! I love it.


----------



## bonz (Dec 23, 2008)

we are in for more of it to.....we havent had cold or snow like this here for years...lots in them hills but never sticks around down here.


----------



## skiskate (Jan 31, 2009)

Hey man so whats going on with this? It still going?


----------



## trapper (Jan 31, 2009)

you guys get a little snow and thats the end to your growing lol.


----------



## meridan13 (Sep 7, 2009)

hey bonz i thought u had some heat issues with this grow but when i searched i couldnt find any. what happened with the heat and howd you combat it. i just got my 430w hps and im getting temps in the upper 80s low 90s with the light on at the tops of the plants. i need to fix this asap. for now i vented my AC to the closet but i need to obviously get some exhaust in my room.


----------



## caddyluck (Sep 8, 2009)

I miss Bonz


----------



## bonz (Sep 9, 2009)

ya i had to split from that location, guy i was staying with was a heat score. and yup he just got robbed a few weeks ago. i saw it coming long ago. so i decided to travel canada, went out east fopr a few months, now ive been back for a while and getting a shit load of new stuff going, i may do some journaling here again....not sure

ah tot he dude that asked about the heat, i dont remember having heat with this one, not temps heat anyways.
if its just a room ac they suck. needs to be one in a window, and actualy use it in a window. or all your doing is recirculating the used hot air.

ok ya caddy bud. i miss a few here to. ill try to start a new journal. got quite a few things going on right now. lots of new stuff.


----------

